
Redfin, Industry-Leading Venture Firms Pledge to Diversify Startup Boards - roguecoder
https://www.redfin.com/blog/2017/07/redfin-industry-leading-venture-firms-pledge-to-diversify-startup-boards.html
======
roguecoder
This is particularly interesting as an employee with options, because
(theoretically, at least) independent board members represent the interests of
common stock holders. So adding independent board members earlier, whatever
the excuse, is good for those of us who hold common stock.

